# Electrical problems



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Ok, I realize these could be two different issues, but they started at the same time. 

1) My left headlight doesn't move back down in sync with the right headlight when turned off. (Pushing the button to left of gagues) It will come up just fine, but I have to push the button several times to get it to stay down.

2) The battery is dying. Autozone says the alternator is not charging to full potential. (taken with a grain of salt of course)

I haven't tested the headlight motor with a multimeter yet (can't find it). I suspect that maybe the motor on the headlight is shorting out, in turn draining my alternator. 

My main question is, should it be a bad motor (and seeing how I don't have much money right now), has anyone tried removing the motor and putting a bracket on the headlight to hold it in the upright position? (yes, I will be doing the same to the right headlight so I don't look too goofy) 

I'll worry about a new motor at a later point in time. Right now, I just need the car to safely/reliably get me from point A to point B. I'm not going to go all out on the mods until I have my CCNA and a better job. (all stops will be pulled at that time :cheers: 

Any other suggestions welcome. Thanks guys!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I wouldn't suspect the headlight motor just yet. Might be the mechanism itself. As far as the alternator not charging to full potential, that's easy to check yourself. Of course, you'll need a multimeter.


----------

